# Spicing up steamed vegetables



## watermelonman (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been making simple steamed vegetables with just a steamer in a pot and water filled to below the steamer.

They're fine, but I would like a little more flavor in there. Is there something good to put on them before steaming or something to add to the water in order to spice them up a little bit?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 4, 2007)

depends on the vegetable I guess, but here are some things that I use to spice up my veggies:

- you can start with something as simple as salt, pepper and a mixed italian herb medley.

- hot sauce

- more italian flavor - I saute (you can saute in some water in a non-stick pan if you're trying to avoid oils / fat) onion and garlic.  Add it to your veggies with some fresh basil.

- add a can of low-sodium diced tomatos

- for mediterranean flavor - add some tarragon to zucchini, it gives it a little bit of a sweet aroma, nice taste.   I usually add some onion (onion adds a lot of flavor to me, so I put it in a lot of the veggies that I cook).

- for an asian flavor, add a little low sodium soy sauce to a little bit of olive oil, sesame seeds and garlic.

- for an indian flavor - saute onion and garlic with a dash of turmeric and curry.  Add to your veggies with some cilantro.

- balsamic reduction - put about 1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar with about 1 tsp of sugar in a sauce pan and cook over low heat for about 15 minutes.  It will start to reduce and thicken.  You can reduce it to your desired consistency. 

hope some of this sounds appetizing.  the possibilities are endless - follow your tastebuds and you'll come up with something that spruces up those steamed veggies.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 4, 2007)

Broccoli, I like a little fresh ginger and garlic...heck you could add it to the liquid.

Most all veggies need a little help beyond s+p.

Lemon, lime, and orange zests are a nice touch. Toasted almonds, or walnuts, or even pecans work too.

A little browned butter makes cauliflower a wonderful thing.

Veggies can be very versatile and forgiving. And not to expensive if you botch something and don't like the end result.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 4, 2007)

McCormick, I think, makes a decent "Citrus" seasoning shaker blend.
It's not bad, especially to build on!


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

I enjoy using hot bean paste and mixing it with a bit of sesame oil. Just mix everything together in a bowl then brush the mixture (or drizzle) it over your steamed vegetables.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 12, 2007)

Oooh, that's a good idea!  Stolen for use soon! 
Thank you.


----------

